# Budget Adjustable Tir Chucks



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2015)

Just posting in case anyone was in the market for one.

I finally decided to replace the 3-jaw chuck that came with my lathe. I use a Bison 6.3" forged 6-jaw Set-Tru & Gator (Fuerda) 8" 4-jaw direct mount cam lock the most so I could not justify spending a lot for a replacement 3-jaw. The 3-jaw that came with my lathe is 6.0" with one piece jaws which I really only use for times I don't care about about it, polishing, sanding, etc.

I ended up with a Gator 6" 3-jaw semi-steel adjustable with reversible top jaws. Other than it being 6.0" & having only 1 pinion, I pretty happy with it. Made in China of course so I wasn't expecting the same quality as my Bison but I'm happy with my Gator 4-jaw so I'm happy to have this one. 

Got it from Allindustrial.com. Their price was way cheaper than any other Gator dealer & the shipping was free. It was drop shipped directly from GTS (US Gator distributor).


Overall the chuck is decently ground. Gator p/n 1-901-0600




The back is blanchard ground but again not nearly as nice as the higher quality name brands.




The adapter is cast iron. FLE-160/D4 (although the p/n indicates 160mm it's not 6.3" like their forged model). Front looks pretty good aside from the burn marks but the back does not look as nice. It indicated pretty good so I decided not to skim it.







Well within their guaranteed TIR.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2015)

And here is what I had before I got the Gator. A TMX 6.3” 3-jaw semi steel adjustable with reversible top jaws. I originally ordered this one cause it was 6.3”/160mm & had 3 pinions. But I wasn’t happy with it so I sent it back.

The jaws did not move that smoothly. I expect this out of most chucks made in China & I usually open them up to clean it all up anyway. But the chuck was actually bigger than 160mm. And their adapter listed for this chuck was smaller than 160mm. That alone bothered me & I did not feel like make my own adapter. The adapter was steel instead of cast iron which usually sell for more. It was not fully ground though. Looked like it was just turned on a lathe. Dropped shipped directly from TMX. Price was about the same as the Gator.







No Blanchard grinding here (not a big deal)










Here you can clearly see the mismatched sizes.




And the TMX chuck key on the which isn't as nice. Bison key in the middle, Gator key on the left (from my 4-jaw, the Gator 3-jaw key looks the same except it's the same size as my Bison key). The Bison & Gator keys come with the self ejecting springs too, I find them annoying though.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Will, I am in market for a set tru.  I want a 6 or 8 inch for my new lathe in either 3 or 6 jaw , have not decided yet.  I bought a Enco branded Set Tru for my EE after blowing my budget on other tooling, it is Chinese and works okay, but I notice their only budget set tru now is branded Interstate so likely a different chuck and a bit more than the one you mention even with the 20% off and free shipping.  I don't use a set tru often but when I need it I sure am glad I have it.  

thanks again
michael


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2015)

No problem, I highly recommend the Gator brand. I forgot to include a couple of photos, updated the 2nd post.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice chuck!!! Drool, drool, drool...


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 21, 2015)

DarkZero,

On your Gator (Fuerda) 8" 4-jaw direct mount cam lock why did you decide to go with the direct mount instead of a plain back with a back plate?  I am looking at the same chuck.

Rick


----------



## darkzero (Mar 21, 2015)

Stonebriar said:


> DarkZero,
> 
> On your Gator (Fuerda) 8" 4-jaw direct mount cam lock why did you decide to go with the direct mount instead of a plain back with a back plate?  I am looking at the same chuck.
> 
> Rick



3 advantages: No need for an adapter so it's lighter making it easier to carry & spins down to a stop quicker. Since it has no adapter, it's easier to carry cause you can grip your hands around the hollow casting on the rear that is common on 4-jaws. No adapter means it has less overhang off the spindle.

1 disadvantage is if you ever get a new lathe with a different spindle mount, you wouldn't be able to swap it over.

I once thought about getting a direct mount 3-jaw chuck but quickly changed my mind. I'd have to rely on how well the runout is from the factory or regrind the jaws on my lathe. I prefer an adjustable chuck. With the 4 jaw direct mount, runout in the same sense doesn't matter cause it's an independent 4 jaw.

Here it is the day I got it.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 21, 2015)

Well I ordered the Gator 8" 4 jaw and a Bison 6 1/4" set-thu 3 jaw.  I have 2 PM china made chucks for sale now. Ha. 
Thanks for the advice.
Rick


----------



## darkzero (Mar 21, 2015)

Stonebriar said:


> Well I ordered the Gator 8" 4 jaw and a Bison 6 1/4" set-thu 3 jaw.  I have 2 PM china made chucks for sale now. Ha.
> Thanks for the advice.
> Rick


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## 18w (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this Will. Allindustrial's pricing is the best I have seen for Gator chucks and free shipping too! I am ordering a 10" four jaw today.

Darrell


----------



## JR49 (Mar 22, 2015)

How are you guy's getting the FREE SHIPPING at All Industrial Tool Supply?  I just went  there, and couldn't find anything about it.  What am I missing?  JR49


----------



## 18w (Mar 22, 2015)

JR49 said:


> How are you guy's getting the FREE SHIPPING at All Industrial Tool Supply?  I just went  there, and couldn't find anything about it.  What am I missing?  JR49



 When I put the chuck in the shopping cart it showed various shipping options. Regular UPS says free shipping option.

Darrell


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2015)

No problem Darrell.

I've only ordered twice through their website & both times were free shipping. They were over $100 though, not sure if they have a minimum as there mention about it anywhere. I buy collets through them on ebay, also free shipping.

Yeah I was kind of thinking it was a mistake because how much lower their prices on Gator are compared to others. My 8" 4-jaw Gator I got from Ajax who had the best price on them at the time (they also had the best price when I purchased my Bison from them). The price was $335 for the 8" 4-jaw when I got it, now they sell it for $459! And All Industrial currently sells it for $389. And the 3-jaw in this post Ajax sells for $200 more than what I paid. Price keeps going up on chucks!


----------

